# Is she worth considering?



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's just the first picture of her, but her back looks a little long and her neck looks like it ties in a little low, too. Other than that, she's a pretty mare and has a nice facial expression and looks like she'd be easy to work with.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Her back does look a bit long. I am not sure if it is just the way she is standing,but it does look a bit awkward. I hope I can get better pics. She has an intelligent and sweet look about her which is what caught my eye in the first place. I would love to go see her in person,but she is 7 hours away so I would probably just have her transported to me if I got her....sight unseen! :/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

They sure know how to pretty a horse up for pictures! I agree about her back and her neck but I think she's a pretty girl!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not a english horse person, but her withers look really weird to me. It could be her lack of muscling and/or the Hano breed. I'm also not a big fan of how her neck attaches to her body.As I said, I'm not an english horse person. 

She is a beautiful horse otherwise.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you think muscling will help her neck? Or will it always likely look funny?


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

She is a beautiful horse, as everyone else has stated. And, for what you were wanting to do with her, I think that she could possibly be fine with some very low level dressage. But, with her longer back and her awkward neck, it's gonna be harder for her to collect truly and get up underneath herself like some of the dressage maneuvers call for. But, if you're just wanting her for low level shows and just doing fun stuff together and possibly raising a foal from her, I don't see why you shouldn't snatch her up if her personality is right for you.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Do you think muscling will help her neck? Or will it always likely look funny?


With the way it ties in to her withers and shoulders, I don't think muscling will do much to improve it. You might want to ask for better pictures of her standing completely square, because it may just be those pictures making those things look gawky.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

For what you're looking for and the right price, sure. I think she might need work on her carriage, to me she looks like she has too much muscling on the underside of her neck. This leads me to believe she carries it high/ resists the bit. I suspect she's a naturally high headed horse (not an entirely bad thing for dressage), but her forequarters don't match her hind end. She is long backed, but lower dressage is mostly working in a longer frame, so you should be ok. And she's probably a cute hunter. 

I absolutely love.... LOVE .... her face. very feminine and inquisitive, the kind of face I want looking over a stall door at me.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

To me, i'm no expert, but to me her front end doesn't really match with her back end. I don't like her back at all, and that neck uck, Me i wouldn't buy her but my opinion no bitting my head off.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would be concerned with getting a saddle to fit her. VERY high withers


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I was worried about a saddle,but I have a passier that seems to fit everything so far....I hooe it would/will fit.
Despite some mixed reviews I think I may go ahead and get her. I think she will look much better with some muscling and weight...and standing even. Her price is reasonable and I am a risk taker  If I get her (which the transport company thinks she could be delivered mid feb.) then I will be sure to post pics asap  thanks again everyone for taking the time!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

What is her breeding (sire, damsire, etc..)?

Is she branded/registered?

Is she in the studbook?

Before breeding her you need to keep these things in mind. If she is not in the studbook, she cannot have Hanoverian foals.
Lines would be useful for critique.
She is built fine for doing low level stuff, but make sure to get her vet checked thoroughly - she is 15.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Her sire is Goldrush : Goldrush

Her dams side has some registered quarter horses which kind of confuses me,but apparently she is still a Hanoverian. I am pretty unfamiliar with the breed to be honest and am not sure how it is alk worked out. She is double registered as a ISR (sport horse i think) so she would have been inspected I think according to their website...So her foals should be able to be registered if inspected I thinkkkkk. She is sold guaranteed sound and she is sending videos this weekend that I will likely post to see if she looks off.

Like I said I know little about Hanos.....are her sires bloodlines good?
I will have to wait and get more info.... :/ 

Thanks!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HopalongCassidy said:


> To me, i'm no expert, but to me her front end doesn't really match with her back end. I don't like her back at all, and that neck uck, Me i wouldn't buy her but my opinion no bitting my head off.


That was my thought too.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She has a pretty face but even with a 7 hour drive I don't think I would buy a horse without seeing it with my own eyes.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are her bloodlines....for under $1000 I think she is worth the chance. She looks sweet and I am looking for a good fun riding horse. If I end up breeding her I will definitely find a stud to even out her faults. And breeding her is not certain. And if she turns out to be completely not what I am looking for I can sell her. I bought my arab colt several states away sight unseen and adore him....I know I got lucky though....eh....

Garbo Hanoverian


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I put the wrong stallion...her sires name is gold rush,but maybe not that gold rush....can hannos have the same registered names? I am confused on that,but oh well.

I will just decide for sure based on the videos because her bloodlines dont really mean anything to me right now. If I do breed her I will be looking at them more in depth later of course..


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

She doesn't have "some" quarter horses on the dam side, that's what the whole first three into the fourth generation are! So yes, she's got some hano from the sire, but she's just as much quarter horse. Also, the Goldrush stud you posted doesn't have a pedigree that matches her sire's according to allbreed....just a heads up. 

I'm not sure I like her hip angle, especially in the second picture, maybe it's how she is standing or angle but idk. She's really cute however (and cheap!) and could take you through the lower stuff and be a pleasure ride easily I'm sure with the right temperament. Sight unseen always scares me (with anything!) but that's your own choice there. Post the videos for sure!

ETA: She actually has a couple purebred thoroughbreds starting in the fourth generation back, no hano's on dam side that I see though.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

This horse cannot be a registered hanoverian because her dam is a quarter horse. That's a red flag if that's what they are marketing her as. I would skip on this horse.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Zeke said:


> She doesn't have "some" quarter horses on the dam side, that's what the whole first three into the fourth generation are! So yes, she's got some hano from the sire, but she's just as much quarter horse. Also, the Goldrush stud you posted doesn't have a pedigree that matches her sire's according to allbreed....just a heads up


I know I had that in my last post 



Supermane said:


> This horse cannot be a registered hanoverian because her dam is a quarter horse. That's a red flag if that's what they are marketing her as. I would skip on this horse.



They have her as a warmblood I think,but like I said I dont know anything about those bloodlines. I read on the website a horse had to have no less than 50% Hano blood to be registered. She is actually registered ISR and AWS not Hano and I dont know if she could be reg. Half or something. 
But I dont care much for that....papers will mean little to me as long as she is sound and has a good temperment.
Ill wait and decide for sure when I see the videos


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Piaffe said:


> They have her as a warmblood I think,but like I said I dont know anything about those bloodlines. I read on the website a horse had to have no less than 50% Hano blood to be registered. She is actually registered ISR and AWS not Hano and I dont know if she could be reg. Half or something.
> But I dont care much for that....papers will mean little to me as long as she is sound and has a good temperment.
> Ill wait and decide for sure when I see the videos


I was just worried because people that lie about breed tend to lie about temperament and training as well. If they had written hanoverian as her breed I wouldn't touch the horse, especially to buy sight unseen.

Also, since most warmblood breeds have an open studbook the 50% rule is in place so that the general hanoverian type does not get changed. Only certain breeds are allowed in the registry and they must pass an inspection, these breeds include registered Arabians, Anglo-Arabians, Thoroughbreds, and other warmbloods. Horses can not be registered as half.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually really like her. She has a very elegant, feminine look to her. Regardless of her mixed bloodlines, she _looks_ Hanoverian - I don't see Quarter Horse in her at all, honestly. She needs some groceries and hill work, but I think she will make a lovely lower level dressage horse. 

Her withers are a little yucky, but that's mainly because of the lack of muscle over her topline. Her neck doesn't bother me; it does have too much muscle on the underside, but it ties in at a nice place. It seems to me like she is probably ridden pulled into a frame, but with proper riding, she is going to look like a totally different horse.

That said, I wouldn't breed her. There are a lot of horses in the world that need homes; you shouldn't add another unless it is going to be exceptional. This mare is nice, but not exceptional.

Overall, I think she seems like a nice horse for the price. Definitely post videos when you get them.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> To me, i'm no expert, but to me her front end doesn't really match with her back end.


I too am no expert but this is EXACTLY what I was thinking. Looks like a bigger horse in front and smaller in back. Not sure if that is just muscles or what. I think she is very pretty though and we all cant be perfect. I know mine isn't and I love her just the same!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If the dam is not inspected by the Hanoverian Verband and is not in the Hanoverian studbook, this mare cannot be a Hanoverian.

The mare may be registered as a sporthorse, but this does not make her a "warmblood" and especially not a "Hanoverian".

If you are buying to breed - keep looking. And even for a riding horse, as Supermane has said, if they are lying about the breed, what else are they lying about?? For under $5000, anything being advertised as a Hanoverian is probably not worth your time.

Good luck!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is registered as a sporthorse,but she is ALSO registered as a warmblood. Just because she isn;'t a Swedish or Dutch warmblood or something..doesn't mean she is not 

I am not deciding anything until I get videos. 
but...
And as stated before I am not GETTING her to breed. If I get her it will be for riding,but depending how she turns out I may consider breeding her down the road. To a hanoverian  

And as I stated...they had her listed as a warmblood. When I looked at her bloodlines on allbreed it said Hanoverian and I didn't realize what the registries were yet (isr,aws) I assumed hano. It was my mistake and the owner has not lied.

Even as a registered Hanoverian/Quarter horse I am happy with that. I am not a paper snob 

Thanks again everyone...I was told the videos should be sent tomorrow 

http://www.dutchmillsfarm.com/sales.htm <<<this is where she is


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK, what are you going to use her for?

I've put a comment on here and i'll go by what i already put, 

BUT! I've found a very nice looking thoroughbred in WA, (Witch i'm sure you are an English rider?)

Ummm, There are other horses that are very nice looking in WA, but i wasn't very sure what breed, or what you wanted it to do. I would consider looking at other horses cause she's not really built like a horse expose to be built, and if they already kinda lied about her breed i wouldn't even consider her, and IF you do think about breeding her in the future you'll have to find a perfect stallion to make up for all her flaws.

But if you wouldn't mind i'd like to put some of the horses i found on here, if you could just tell me what breed, and what you want it to do and how much you'll pay for it, You can say no but i would love to help you find a more better looking horse that has it hind end and front end match and it neck more like it belongs on the horse. But if you say No, that's ok with me.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure why not....a horse that is 1/2 or fully registered with breeds such as a Dutch wb,hanoverian or trakkhener that is well broke,has had foals before,is over 15 hands,has a great personality,has dressage training and sells guaranteed sound. and is under $1000. Color isnt important. UTD on everything. I think she is the only one,but if you could find another I would be interested....you could look in surrounding states too because I dont mind shipping horses  Thx


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe horses are just expensive where I come from, and I know the market has come down, but gosh, what do you guys expect for $1000? If she's sound and a good horse of any breed or mixed breeds, she should be worth $1000, don't you think!?

I paid $2000 for my Mustang. It was 6 years ago, and he was 12 yrs old, but he is the best horse I have ever owned, and is worth every penny! He was trained out the wahzoo and is the most respectful, well trained horse I have ever owned. I would pay $2000 all day for such a good horse, and he's a BLM horse with no claim to any fancy breeds.

Call me crazy, but $1000 doesn't sound high for such a lovely mare. I don't find her conformation unattractive at all, and she has the most lovely head.

I know you don't ride the head, but I do think the sweet, inquisitive expression says good things about the horse. (I once had a mare that was a real *@#%! and I don't think I had a single photo of her with her ears forward). 

And besides, finding the right horse is more important than $500 or $1000 either direction, because hopefully you will be keeping and enjoying that horse for a long time. Right? 

I would jump on her if I were looking for a good riding horse (assuming she is a good riding horse of course!).


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe horses are just expensive where I come from, and I know the market has come down, but gosh, what do you guys expect for $1000? If she's sound and a good horse of any breed or mixed breeds, she should be worth $1000, don't you think!?
> 
> I paid $2000 for my Mustang. It was 6 years ago, and he was 12 yrs old, but he is the best horse I have ever owned, and is worth every penny! He was trained out the wahzoo and is the most respectful, well trained horse I have ever owned. I would pay $2000 all day for such a good horse, and he's a BLM horse with no claim to any fancy breeds.
> 
> ...




Exactly thank you. I am not looking for a bred to the nines perfectly conformed horse. I am so far happy with what I have heard about her. Videos should be here sometime today


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree that she has a longer back. She also seems heavier up front than in the rear end. I dont think her neck looks funny at all and I prefer a high withered horse....saddle doesnt slip hehe I think she just needs some consistant long/low work to build some good muscle.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

the videos have arrived From them I gather she is a head tosser and needs to relax her neck. But this lady has had her a year working with her and she hadn't been worked for a full 2 years before that and just used as a broodie. They also have videos of her last baby Lady if you look up their other videos. She looks like a fun project with a good start. I did notice one thing,but I won't say anything yet because I want to see if anyone else notices.... 

YouTube - dutchmillsfarm's Channel

YouTube - dutchmillsfarm's Channel

YouTube - dutchmillsfarm's Channel

YouTube - dutchmillsfarm's Channel


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

she's def off at the trot ... as in lame

I dont like her at all actually.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats what I thought :/ I wanted to see of anyone picked it up because I thought I might just be over analyzing. I think it is her right fore. If she truly is off I wont be getting her. I could have my vet look at the videos,but I think it is fairly obvious. And since she is "100% sound" I am worried at this point. The price is excellent,but I believe there is a reason based on what I have seen in the videos :/


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea she's def off! She kind of marches about like she's in pain. And this rider isn't overly handsie so it would probably explain the head tossing and ear pinning. If nothing else very short strided... I think I'd pass. At this point she's not a top broodmare choice or a riding horse without a thorough vet evaluation.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup...already emailed and opted out. She is deff. Limping and the owner is saying she absolutely is not :/ Mmmmmm.......glad I waited for the vids!


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> Yup...already emailed and opted out. She is deff. Limping and the owner is saying she absolutely is not :/ Mmmmmm.......glad I waited for the vids!


Yeah no kidding. :shockeople...ugh


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was going to say something about the hip angle. Her croup is very flat for a Hanoverian, even for a QH. She is kind of cute and her back isn't all that long if you compare it to her neck, it's close to normal, from what I can see. 
However, I am always leary of a horse priced really low. That is the seller's dilemna ; If they price too high, no one can buy. If they price too low, everyone wonders why.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

With the way the economy is, it's so hard to tell anymore if they're in a financial bind and just need the horse sold, or if there's something actually wrong. The good thing is, there are other horses out there.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

she's nice but not what your looking for..... Couldn't find anything for you,

Flashy Dutch WB/QH cross filly | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

HopalongCassidy said:


> she's nice but not what your looking for..... Couldn't find anything for you,
> 
> Flashy Dutch WB/QH cross filly | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


Mm...thanks....she is cute,but not what I am looking for...


The owner had actually accepted my offer of $500 for garbo so I knew something had to be wrong for sure then!

Anyways I am actually looking more for under $3000 :wink: 

Mudpaint- you are so right! I got my Lipizzan sporthorse filly for $300 and she was one of the best looking.healthiest and sweetest fillies ever. Both of my 1/2 (or full) Andalusians have been under $1200. (I bought them all sight unseen and had them delivered:shock lol so I am used to finding great deals....it is just hard knkwing if there is actually something wrong....and people these days:evil:


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I nearly bought Primo sight unseen for similar reasons. Hano X under 2000, supposedly athletic and started OF. I knew the owner really well though and was recommended to him by someone else who was looking at him. I had the opportunity to go see him though, even if I did take the trailer with. 

I don't know what the equine community is like out there, but you can always send the word out with your vet or farrier. That's how I've sold several of my horses. And they KNOW that horse.


----------

